# New Cover Art: Gilead's Curse by Nik Vincent



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for the 2nd serialised _Hammer and Bolter_ novel _Gilead's Curse_ by Nik Vincent has been released.










Now that is a good looking cover, and a drag yet roguish hero like Gilead will definitely be welcome in my collection. Looking forward to this and the inevitable re-release of _Gilead's Blood_.


LotN


----------

